# Calling Contest



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I never called in a contest before. Can anyone shed some light about how they work? What to be aware of ? or any other info?

Thanks

TDM


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

No clue... I run a foxpro...lol. From what I have seen on TV though, those guys try to make it sound like the most gruesome and horrific rabbit death ever. Blow your call like a rabbit thats being slowly killed by freddy krueger in the most agonizing and torturous ways possible, and thats what they sounded like.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm with d_m on this I've never called in a contest and can pretty well guarantee you that I won't either. The TV shows I've seen are way to busy for any coyotes I 've seen,


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I called contests in TX. Not really my cup of tea.

We would show up early in the morning for a check in, and have to report back the next morning at about the same time. We usually just goofed off until evening and then got started night calling. We would sit on top of a high seat / rack on the back of the truck and call for 10 or so minutes at a time and then drive about a mile on a ranch and call again. This would go on all night long.

It felt more like work that calling and just wasn't for me.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok... I thought you were talking about calling and judges pick who sounds the best. Ive seen one of those and thought it was too overbearing for that to work on a real animal... but I am as amateur as it gets and dont know what I am doing anyways.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah me too ! LOl

I've done a few contest here in AZ. Check in on friday, hunt saturday check in Sat. night by 9pm, some of them have drawing at that time and again on Sunday. Sunday has a noon check in time. One of the hunts has a cash prize for the most , biggest ,smallest and such. the other hunt gives each team a raffle ticket and another for each dog brought in. They also have a buy a ticket raffle. They return ALL the money in drawings for $50 bills and prizes. entry is $25 per man for a 2 or 3 man team.

Watch for others crowding you, especially if they have seen you with a dead dog. Try to get off the beaten path, it seems like a lot of the guys just road hunt.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

My 2cents on CALLING CONTEST-----OURS is alot of FUN!!!!---Skips Taxidermy Predator Days hunt is a two day calling only--for coyote,fox,raccoon on the point system. Coyote 25 pt, fox 20 pt, raccoon 5 pt----If there's a tie the weight of the critters will decide the winner---Hunt starts on Friday Nite at 6pm and ends Sunday at 4 pm--ALSO have a Red Squirrel Hunt going on for the Kids at the same time--THIS IS THE 4TH YEAR for the hunt and it has been super ..ALL OF THE ENTRY GOES TO THE HUNTERS 50-30-20 Plus many donated prizes.. Sharon makes a Big pot of venison Chile and we all sit around the camp fire after the hunt to enjoy each others company and tell our stories of our past and present hunts .We have 20-25 hunters for our outing. The Kids all recive a prize and top squirrel recives usually a new air rifle---They can shoot as many squirrels as they want but only one counts for score--- winner for 1st prize is weight + length------Our Bunch has a great time---Each year so far has had a different winner---First year one coyote shot many misses 2nd yr 3 coyotes shot many misses 3rd yr 7 coyotes shot Getting better------October 14-16th this year-----------SB


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

SwampB, that does sound like alot of fun. It sounds laid back enough to be enjoyable. I wish they had things like that out here where I live.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> My 2cents on CALLING CONTEST-----OURS is alot of FUN!!!!---Skips Taxidermy Predator Days hunt is a two day calling only--for coyote,fox,raccoon on the point system. Coyote 25 pt, fox 20 pt, raccoon 5 pt----If there's a tie the weight of the critters will decide the winner---Hunt starts on Friday Nite at 6pm and ends Sunday at 4 pm--ALSO have a Red Squirrel Hunt going on for the Kids at the same time--THIS IS THE 4TH YEAR for the hunt and it has been super ..ALL OF THE ENTRY GOES TO THE HUNTERS 50-30-20 Plus many donated prizes.. Sharon makes a Big pot of venison Chile and we all sit around the camp fire after the hunt to enjoy each others company and tell our stories of our past and present hunts .We have 20-25 hunters for our outing. The Kids all recive a prize and top squirrel recives usually a new air rifle---They can shoot as many squirrels as they want but only one counts for score--- winner for 1st prize is weight + length------Our Bunch has a great time---Each year so far has had a different winner---First year one coyote shot many misses 2nd yr 3 coyotes shot many misses 3rd yr 7 coyotes shot Getting better------October 14-16th this year-----------SB


Just so you all know ( I know you long timers here at PT do already) But this hunt is put on by SWAMPBUCK10PT, he is Skip, and Sharon is his lovely wife, so when he says OUR hunt he really means it I'm sure that he does so for the love of it and goes to great lengths to bring young hunters into the fold. Way to go Skip. If you won't blow your horn, I'll send a blast through it for ya !


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

I help organize one here in Northern Missouri. We have a meeting the Friday night before the hunt where the contestants register, pay their entry fees, get the rules and the mouth blocks. Then you hunt all day Saturday during legal shooting hours. Our participants are responsible for finding their own hunting land. All coyotes, bobcat and fox must be called in with either mouth or electronic calls. The teams check in no later than 7 pm on Saturday. When they check in their yotes, cats or foxes are weighed and core temp check. The teams with the most yotes win and if there is a tie the weight of the yotes turned in determines the winners. We also do entries for big, little and mange dog. It is a 100% on those categories. Ours is close enough to Iowa and Kansas that we get participants from those states. They just have to follow our rules. We provide a meal for the hunters when they come in and have door prizes for everyone of the participants and a rifle drawing. For our hunt in January we are doing a rifle drawing for a K8 Magnum 243 wssm donated by Olympic Arms. It is loads of fun and you get to meet a kinds of different people. And we donate 10% of entry fees to a charity. The next hunts donation is going to Children Miracle Network. How many winning places we have is determined by how many teams register. Basically a place for every 10 teams. Last year we had 116 teams with 12 places. It will be our 7th year. We do have a facebook group under Northern Missouri Coyote Calling Contest. We also have both camospace and myspace pages. It is based out of Bethany Missouri.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> My 2cents on CALLING CONTEST-----OURS is alot of FUN!!!!---Skips Taxidermy Predator Days hunt is a two day calling only--for coyote,fox,raccoon on the point system. Coyote 25 pt, fox 20 pt, raccoon 5 pt----If there's a tie the weight of the critters will decide the winner---Hunt starts on Friday Nite at 6pm and ends Sunday at 4 pm--ALSO have a Red Squirrel Hunt going on for the Kids at the same time--THIS IS THE 4TH YEAR for the hunt and it has been super ..ALL OF THE ENTRY GOES TO THE HUNTERS 50-30-20 Plus many donated prizes.. Sharon makes a Big pot of venison Chile and we all sit around the camp fire after the hunt to enjoy each others company and tell our stories of our past and present hunts .We have 20-25 hunters for our outing. The Kids all recive a prize and top squirrel recives usually a new air rifle---They can shoot as many squirrels as they want but only one counts for score--- winner for 1st prize is weight + length------Our Bunch has a great time---Each year so far has had a different winner---First year one coyote shot many misses 2nd yr 3 coyotes shot many misses 3rd yr 7 coyotes shot Getting better------October 14-16th this year-----------SB


That does sound like a lot of fun Skip wish I could make it.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I love contests, they are alot of fun and you meet lots of people and make new friends. The ones I have entered have been one or two day hunts. Most of the ones I have been were coyotes only with the exception of one hunt where bobcats counted. All the ones I have entered were daytime hours only, two man teams, no baiting, no dogs, no roadkill coyotes, etc., and the top placing teams can be subject to a polygraph test. My first contest of the year will be Thanksgiving weekend. Anybody going to the Worlds in Belen NM? I plan on being there I just need to get my entry form sent in.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Ruger best of luck buddy. We have nothing like this over here, yes we call foxes but nothing like you guys. Its something we miss out on. Maybe because we can lamp them which makes it easier!?


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

We hunt the lil local contest nearly every hunt they have ! its short and sweet, like 8 or 9 hours I think. We try and catch another contest or 2 as well ( to kinda spread the love around )

I love the Strawn hunt as its 100% no BS ! ALL the money goes back to the hunters. It either pays 1st and 2nd and SOMETIMES 3rd depending on how many teams enter. Its all on point system. It pays back 1st n 2nd ( sometimes 3rd ) big animal in all class and most animal. So generally you can get your money back even if you are having an off night. $150 if its just you or 4 of you !


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Loved the contest hunts here last season. Hope i can do it again this year.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks to all! I may try the one in Missouri. Thank you moladihunter It sounds like a good place to start. I hunted North of Bethany Last year. So I am at least familiar with the country.

Again thanks to all for the info!

TDM


----------



## moladihunter (Apr 8, 2010)

TheDuckMaster said:


> Thanks to all! I may try the one in Missouri. Thank you moladihunter It sounds like a good place to start. I hunted North of Bethany Last year. So I am at least familiar with the country.
> 
> Again thanks to all for the info!
> 
> TDM


Hope to see you there. If you have facebook we have a group on there. Here's the link.
http://www.facebook.com/groups/193323720691854/


----------

